# Does anyone know where...



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

...someone would be able to find something similar to these speaker feet? http://www.parts-express.com//pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=249-720

I've searched everywhere, and even thought about trying to get OEM parts from a commercial dealer. I build DIY speakers for myself, and for others as well, and more than once I've had someone tell me "...and I want THOSE kind of feet on them please!". Yet I wasn't able to deliver :huh:.

So if anyone knows of a secret stash of these or something remotely similar somewhere in the world, I will be very appreciative for any info. I would even buy some off an individual from this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't know anything about the company but I ran across these recently:
http://www.oregondv.com/spikes.htm


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks man! I'll have to check them out.


----------



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

Not exactly the same thing but check this out..http://www.emptek.com/outrigger.php


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm..... I've seen plenty of similar spiked feet but never anything quite like that.

Rather surprising since PE has such a large selection of spikes.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

They do look pretty good though and I see why you're trying to find them. I'd pick some up too if I could. Maybe call PE and see what kind of info you can dig up on them?


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

StereoClarity said:


> They do look pretty good though and I see why you're trying to find them. I'd pick some up too if I could. Maybe call PE and see what kind of info you can dig up on them?


I'm a regular at the Tech Talk forum over there, and it seems that these are a hard to come by item. They were a buyout item at one time, then came back again another time. 

I'm going to call their customer service monday and see if they might know when they will be getting some more. Or mabey I can talk em into getting some if there is enough interest. Idk if you've ever dealt with their customer service, but they are very aproachable, and eager to help! I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

I just bought those from PE. Why don't you get them from them??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Superior Audio said:


> I just bought those from PE. Why don't you get them from them??


Because the product is no longer available.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Which one do you like? And what about them is the part that you like as opposed to something like...


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

^I think it's cool that they reside on the outer most side of the cabinet adding a little flare to an otherwise squared off cabinet. It also gives you an extra inch in each direction making your effective base that much wider so the cabinet will be more stable.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Paradigm uses similar outriggers but they are spendy for plastic. Maybe if you talk to the salesman nicely he could cut you a deal. I bought a sets for my CC390 so it matched my Monitor11's.:T


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

After reading this post, I spent about a week looking for something similar for my psw505. I just called Polk, because their feet on the TSi series are a close match. I found out that I can buy directly from them! The feet are $12 for the set + $7 shipping! I ordered a set and am eagerly awaiting!


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry I'm just now getting caught up with these posts.

I admit the second set look better for spikes, but for certain builds those plastic legs with the gold spikes just look awesome.


JCD said:


> Which one do you like? And what about them is the part that you like as opposed to something like...


-------



I=V/R said:


> After reading this post, I spent about a week looking for something similar for my psw505. I just called Polk, because their feet on the TSi series are a close match. I found out that I can buy directly from them! The feet are $12 for the set + $7 shipping! I ordered a set and am eagerly awaiting!


I've actually thought about doing something like this as well!


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I like the curved spike too. The curvature makes it stand out!


----------

